# Trip to Nationals,1st time solo hitching,rail riding with some old timers.



## Bl3wbyyou (Sep 21, 2012)

This trip has been one of the most unique experiences i have had the chance to encounter.From 6 id checks in 4 hrs.To almost getting thrown in jail for other dumbass riders being loud and annoying.

Not so much junkie activity in this story though lol.Good for a chance of pace.

Anyway i started heading N on us 221 and about 14 miles in some super christains pick me up.Mind you i was laying besides the road just worn the hell out and it was getting dark.So i was considering my options at this point.A wait around for someone to stop or B make a b line to the woods as always.But those people picked me up and gave me some dinner and housed me up.As well as giving me $20 and a ride to Valdosta GA right near the I-75 on ramp.

So i get in Valdosta around 9am and im sitting at the gas station just chilling and watching traffic.No truckers offered me shit.So i got out of the truck stop and walked over to the run down/shut down gas station on the other side.Made a sign saying to Tennessee.I stay here for a day or so with no luck but i made a few $$.Then this random fellow hauling a trailer full of tools and other crap i come to find out he has gas jugged it from Miami to here already LOL.This guy is fucking awesome haha.

Anyway we get in his truck and head towards TN and we are gas juggin it all along the way to Chattanooga.He ends up dropping me off at the ramp to Chatta or to Cleavland TN.So im sitting at that ramp with a new sign saying Knoxville.Few people give me some more $$.The subway employee's see that im outside all day and offer me a free sandwich and free water as long as im stuck here lol.Pretty cool hook up .

Some random guy in a van stops and says hey wanna help me move and ill get you 30 miles down the road.(i should have said NO LOL) but i was bored and tired of sitting here all day making no progress.So i said sure why not least ill make some progress anyway.Help em move a table and some chairs.He drops me off in Cleavland that night.Doesn't give me much more then that and some fruit but i greatly appreciated it all though.Was a nice change of pace from shitty gas station food LOL.

This is where things get rather interesting.I have made it to this point with no barking from the pigs.But my luck runs out here for a little while.I'm sitting at the N I-75 ramp and a cop car comes screaming up and slams his brakes on and tells me to move lol.That dude was fucking pissed as hell.So i goto the gas station and load up on food/drinks and make my move to just walk along I-75 the next day.So i get about 8 miles down the ramp and im sitting in the shade beside the hwy with my sign.

Apparently someone reported to the state hwy patrol that someone was passed out along with hwy lol.I sure as hell wasn't sure i was tired as shit.But i wasn't passed out.Anyway the cops come up and grill me nicely.Search myself yet they don't touch my gear.Throws me in a cop car runs my id.Gives me the typical bitching about how dangerous it is to do what im doing.At this point im going along with what he says just so i can get the hell out of the car.Then he has the nerve to ask why don't you take a bus to Knoxville?Well i have no $$.Then he just ignores what i said and drops me off at a greyhound bus station on a Sunday.Wow what a surprise im back in Cleavland LOL.

I find a spot behind the Dennys that has alot of woodlines infront of it.And make camp there for the next couple days just resting up and thinking of what next to try.Then i get online here and ask disgustingdustin where is the hop spot at here?And i also hit up Mitch from FL as he is going to the national gathering and was picking kids up along the way here.(he saves my ass later).So i resupply up and make the 8 mile walk to the train yard and keeping my fingers crossed that Mitch falls through with him picking me up from that bastard town.So im just calling crap in.Not a whole lot of activity thru the day.And wouldn't you know Mitch calls me up and says he is in this town.So i give em directions to get here.And meet up with him.Give em all my last bits of $$ to help out with gas.

We have a awesome ride to the nationals and a few kids too.I forget their damn names to be honest.But it'll come back to me eventually lol.We get to the gathering and break camp out along the main trail and stay there for 3 days or so.Just running around checking places out and other camps along with kitchens and what not.Overall i wasn't that impressed for what it was hyped up to be.But id gladly go to one again though.

Now we are at our camp and its raining and this old dike farmer comes up to get out of the rain.Says she runs a farm and is in need of help in Virginia.And im feeling generous and decide well heres my cards im just a mechanic but i can fix damn near anything.And i offer her my labor at exchange for housing and food plus a little spending cash.

Needless to say i don't think she appreciated what all i did for her.She has never had so much running/useable equipment there before since i was there.Oh well least it made myself feel better that i helped someone in need and put my own needs to the side for awhile lol.

Shes making a trip up to NJ and drops me off along the way.I'm walking down some back roads and these 2 drunk chicks offer me a ride to the local truck stop.So i said sure why not.Sat there for that day and actually got a ride to where Circles is located along with PA/VA boarder.I forget exactly what area it was.But it was a pain in the ass to find where he was at lol.

I end up getting $100 for the farm work for a month of labor.So i figure fuck it why not just piss it away on beer and have a good time with some good family.Me and circles and his father along with other friends of both of em get drunk for a few days.Then i get booted out after 4 days just randomly lol.I get dropped off by circles mom in Lancaster PA.I was told the local mission will help me out.Turns out they won't touch me since im out of state.Oh i see where this is going lol.I spend a few days bumming around lancaster figuring store locations and hang spots out.

Then i get a call from Circles telling me to take Amtrak to Phili.So i figure why the hell not if thats the place to be then so be it.Spend my last $15 on a ticket and enjoy the hell out of that ride and take advantage of the free wifi.Get off at my stop and ask the locals where the kids hang out.I actually run into a couple along my way to i think 2nd street where all the shops are at.Nothing solid comes through for the day i was there.

So im walking along at 2 am just lookin for a spot to crash for tonight and ill try again tomorrow.Run into another kid who tells me if it wasn't for his job he would ride out with me.Yago i think was his name.Real cool kid.So i crash out for the night.And head back up to 2nd st and im just sitting at the overpass to the ocean where that battleship is at.And this kid with his dog and gear are walking up towards me LOL.Talk about being in the right place at the right time.

Turns out this kid has been traveling for a little bit.Kids name is Chris and he has a bulldog name Sputnik.Pretty cool dog for a pit.I ask em if he has ever rode the rails.And he hasn't.So i figure aww hell ill introduce em into it.We walk out to the hop out spot that is a nice day walk.Wait for night time then start calling things in.1st night a gondola roles up and with a grainier with a hole in the center.I call it in and its going where we wanted to go.But it doesn't stop long enough.

So we wait till the next day.And the same deal.Expect Chris goes up and down this one train that has been sitting there for a few hrs.And says he ran into Hobojim and Rustyrail.2 old time hobo's LOL.I'm shocked and amazed to meet such legends lol.And this scumfuck train rider that i forget what his damn name is.But that kid is a real piece of work.He ends up being one of the cause's for us getting pulled off this boxcar.

A damn worker hears him getting all loud and sees the door on the left side is open.And he walks up to the door and hears him yelling shit then waves to the worker.Oh joy now we are for sure caught due to this dip shit named Jeffery haha.

Anyway Hobo says if we slow down for this intersection light then that means we are getting pulled off.And just as soon as he says that the flashlights come on lol.Perfect damn timing lol.The cops thought it was cool as shit at what we were doing.And frankly didn't care and wanted to watch us get back on lol.The bull shows up 20 miles from where we hopped out.Turns out to be the kindest coolest bull i have ever met.

Tells us to be safe and be smart about it.And if it wasn't for us he wouldn't have a job.Also says well i can't stop you all from hopping out from the same spot and getting back on.Just be safe about it.

We end up walking 72 blocks back to the hop out spot.Really nice walk lol.But least we crashed after we got pulled off.Chris ends up getting drunk with Jeffery and pass's out when it turns night.So me and hobo along with rusty are up and awake and just waiting for out train to come.And around 2 am it rolls up and stops expect this time it doesn't air up till later tomorrow.So we are sitting in that damn gondola all night long.We sure as FUCK are NOT missing this ride.And we wake up and its raining at this point.And is setting in.So we break the tarps out and make a lean to.

And we are still sitting there till about 10 am it airs up!=D.And both jeff and chris are still passed the fuck out.So good thinking LOL.No way we are getting pulled off from that idiot kid jeff.Shame Chris didn't make it.I wanted em to travel with us.But i guess like any other young kid his priority's lay in getting fucked up rather then riding.

Anyway we end up getting to Baltimore Maryland.At about 4-5 PM.And just hop off and go up to the local 7 eleven then find a nice chill spot thats near the tracks.Kick back and relax.The next day i go out and fly a sign make about $25 in 30 mins or so.I'm shocked at how giving others are today and still can't get over the $$ i have made along this run.Get me a decent meal and just chill out at burger king enjoying the free drinks lol.

It starts to rain so we get under the damn bridge shit settles in for a few hrs.We wait it out then make our way to the hop out spot that jeff knows.He somehow got on the garbage train and we ran into em while we were sleeping.Totally random as shit.Says Chris didn't make it and didn't kick him his gear down.As if he had anything of value lol.Chris's phone is missing yadda yadda.Anyway we make it to the spot and purchase a nice space bag for a change of pace.We all end up passing out.Then we wake up around 3-4 am and wouldn't you know it.A train has showed up and is going South.So we find another Gondola.Call it in and its going where we thought it was.

I think at this point is where we have the most issues in this trip.And that was Virginia.We end up getting off in Richmond.So we find where the trains stop and crew change.We end up running into one kid who tells us about the Y point where trains side just outside the yard.We camp out near the Y for a night or 2.Nothing really stops it all creeps along.I am not fucking with shit that is moving.

The other spot was near a national park where csx crew changes.We end up going up there when something stops along with high rail bridge.We end up walking down the bridge which is like 40 ft up in the air.Risky as fuck.But it does have a floor in the center.But you can see the road/water under it.So that freaked us all out.But we popped a box and got on it.Didn't have the time to call it in as it was a quick stop for clearance.We end up going to the middle of nowhere.THEN the damn thing breaks air and drops a car off then wouldn't you know it ends up going back to the YARD LOL.

So we take this as a omen telling us that the place to get out of is here at the Y.But we have already done that route.We end up camping again at the Y.

We end up having to go kamikaze style on the yard the next night.And its raining off and on as we are waiting in a shed.A train rolls up around 5am so we call it in.And its going to Rocky mount i think north Carolina.So hobo pops a box open.And it is near the end of the string.Sooo we prepare ourselfs for the ride of a life time beating LOL.

We end up getting a boxcar where the brake on the door is pretty damn weak.Each time the train would tighten up the slack the door would jump about 6 inches.And thru out the whole ride we had to do this every 30 mins to a hr.Overall it was the most stressful ride and tiring as hell.We end up getting off in Rocky mount.Then we take a bus to Durham i think it was.We end up hopping out from the NS yard in Roanoke.Which is ALL IM's and they do stop along for a quick CC.Find a 53 with a porch and me and rusty find a 48 with a porch.

The other yard we got off in was Linwood.Which was a utter damn nightmare in its own right.I think that was how we got to Roanoke.We end up having to cut a path thru thick woods with brahers everywhere and we get into the departure yard.Find a grainier with a high wall.With a freddy.So we just ride that out to Roanoke.This is where the cops love us <3.We get off the grainier and slide down the hill and instantly 2 cop cars roll up LOL.Did you guys just get off that train?Yeahhh.Well thats illegal.Let us run your id's.Okay lol.They find nothing and let us go with a warning.

Then we book it down to the local Arbys since they throw everything away.We end up not getting anything but the papa johns across the way is throwing crap out.Score a pizza and bread sticks.This will hold me over for a little bit.End up crashing around that area.Till it rains then we move to the mattress shop.Where someone reports us in LOL.Just to keep out of the damn rain.Same cops and again another warning.So we say fuck it lets go to the park and crash in the bush's.We do that till day light breaks.

Then we get another id check for 'camping without a permit'.Lol.I love citys so much the harassment is just great.We end up going to Norfolk Ave where NS has a walk thru history thing on trains.Even has a cross light you can operate along with horns.Pretty bad ass.

Then we make our way to the yard.This being a high traffic area we are gonna have to be on our game.But prior to this my birthday comes up and we decide to say the hell with catching out and just have a party and enjoy some damn good food.And get plastered off my ass lol.

Wake up the next day and go down to the creek and wash up then up to the store to get some more food.Wait to see what goes on at the yard during the day.Nothing but IM's and Coal.Oh well it'll have to do.We end up catching a IM at night and it ends up going to Blue field which i forget where the hell that is at.

We spend a few days waiting on the only W bound track and nothing is going thru it besides coal and its going back to Roanoke.So we take the local bus to walmart.Fly our signs get alot of awesome food people dropped off.Plus $40 for a few hrs of flyin.Pretty damn awesome for a day.I never been so full along any trip lol.And good food too!=D.

End up meeting a young couple that are super Christians and they end up getting me some boots that they had sitting around.PRetty nice kids.And buy me a sweater since it was getting cold up there.One thing is annoying being in the hills is the dew and temperature drop is insane.

Rusty ends up taking greyhound from here to Chattanooga.I forgot to mention that i picked up a stray dog in Blue field.That i took to Chattanooga then gave her away.But me and hobo are walking along the hwy just trying to get to Bristol TN.We get picked up about 14 miles into the hike.And this guy drops us off right at the hop spot.Pretty bad ass id say lol.

We end up popping a box going to Chatta.It ends up stopping in Knoxville.So we get off it and resupply then rest up during the day.Waiting for night time.We run into the yard getting over to what we thought was the departure yard.It ends up not being it.So we run back out.Then up to the local gas station.And wouldn't you know it Mouth ends up calling hobo and tells em he has a connection with a worker there.That helps kids catch out.This shit is funny as fuck still to me.I have heard of this before but never bought it for a second LOL.

Anyway it ends up working out.He rolls up in his car and says don't go on the rail property thats illegal then says ill brb and ill get a NS truck.LOL for sure this guy isn't serious lol.Tells us to wait.And low and behold after worker change he comes up to us.We load our gear up.And he drops us off right at a box heading for Chatta.This is fucking awesome lol.

We sit back and enjoy the last ride.The last ride i have taken since being home here.We end up getting off at the yard and a worker spots us as we are getting off RR property.And he isn't friendly about it lol.Doesn't wave back to us like other workers.So we figure ehh we better get the fuck out of here as he prolly called the bull.

We are walking along Cherokee ave and the bull rolls up and runs our id's.Turns out this same bull pulled hobo off 2 yrs ago and hobo has been hopping out and on his trains for 5 yrs from that spot LOL.So he has a real personal vendetta with hobo.Says to em what is it gonna take for us to get you off from riding our rails.Hobo says nothing lol.Wise man.Gives me the beans that if it wasn't for our dogs id be going to jail too LOL.Wtf im not even in the database.

This is where things get funny as shit to both of us lol.Bull asks me for my CC guide.And i say well its on my phone.WHAT!?! How did you do that? LOL.Dude its easy to find lol.And hobo tells em how we do what we do.Really just us maps on our smartphones and look for the ladders and dumpsters along with signal lights.And there you have it lol.

And hobo tells em how we call into NS/CSX to see where the cars are going.At this point i can tell this guy is just getting pissed off LOL.Turns out hobo has a warrant in Kentucky that is 5 yrs old.They end up extraditing him for his warrant.I end up with Pepper his dog and his gear.I end up stashing his gear and taking his dog to rusty.Then i spend a week in Chatta just hangin out with rusty and the dogs along with a young homeless couple.

We run into 2 scum fuck characters under the bridge by hooters.Real pieces of work lol.End up getting in a argument and packing our stuff out then getting a hotel room.At this point im so burned out on seeing citys and missing the country side that i just end up calling home and getting a bus ticked out of this dive of a place.

So there you have it.In a bundle i have grown to call this tour the east coast hell tour.It was full of ups and downs and wtf's.

Enjoy the read.I have posted photo's in an album but it doesn't seem to be showing up here.I dunno what the deal is.Plenty of pics to look at though.

Later
Chrisr full of tools and other crap i come to find out he has gas jugged it from Miami to here already LOL.This guy is fucking awesome haha.

Anyway we get in his truck and head towards TN and we are gas juggin it all along the way to Chattanooga.He ends up dropping me off at the ramp to Chatta or to Cleavland TN.So im sitting at that ramp with a new sign saying Knoxville.Few people give me some more $$.The subway employee's see that im outside all day and offer me a free sandwich and free water as long as im stuck here lol.Pretty cool hook up .

Some random guy in a van stops and says hey wanna help me move and ill get you 30 miles down the road.(i should have said NO LOL) but i was bored and tired of sitting here all day making no progress.So i said sure why not least ill make some progress anyway.Help em move a table and some chairs.He drops me off in Cleavland that night.Doesn't give me much more then that and some fruit but i greatly appreciated it all though.Was a nice change of pace from shitty gas station food LOL.

This is where things get rather interesting.I have made it to this point with no barking from the pigs.But my luck runs out here for a little while.I'm sitting at the N I-75 ramp and a cop car comes screaming up and slams his brakes on and tells me to move lol.That dude was fucking pissed as hell.So i goto the gas station and load up on food/drinks and make my move to just walk along I-75 the next day.So i get about 8 miles down the ramp and im sitting in the shade beside the hwy with my sign.

Apparently someone reported to the state hwy patrol that someone was passed out along with hwy lol.I sure as hell wasn't sure i was tired as shit.But i wasn't passed out.Anyway the cops come up and grill me nicely.Search myself yet they don't touch my gear.Throws me in a cop car runs my id.Gives me the typical bitching about how dangerous it is to do what im doing.At this point im going along with what he says just so i can get the hell out of the car.Then he has the nerve to ask why don't you take a bus to Knoxville?Well i have no $$.Then he just ignores what i said and drops me off at a greyhound bus station on a Sunday.Wow what a surprise im back in Cleavland LOL.

I find a spot behind the Dennys that has alot of woodlines infront of it.And make camp there for the next couple days just resting up and thinking of what next to try.Then i get online here and ask disgustingdustin where is the hop spot at here?And i also hit up Mitch from FL as he is going to the national gathering and was picking kids up along the way here.(he saves my ass later).So i resupply up and make the 8 mile walk to the train yard and keeping my fingers crossed that Mitch falls through with him picking me up from that bastard town.So im just calling crap in.Not a whole lot of activity thru the day.And wouldn't you know Mitch calls me up and says he is in this town.So i give em directions to get here.And meet up with him.Give em all my last bits of $$ to help out with gas.

We have a awesome ride to the nationals and a few kids too.I forget their damn names to be honest.But it'll come back to me eventually lol.We get to the gathering and break camp out along the main trail and stay there for 3 days or so.Just running around checking places out and other camps along with kitchens and what not.Overall i wasn't that impressed for what it was hyped up to be.But id gladly go to one again though.

Now we are at our camp and its raining and this old dike farmer comes up to get out of the rain.Says she runs a farm and is in need of help in Virginia.And im feeling generous and decide well heres my cards im just a mechanic but i can fix damn near anything.And i offer her my labor at exchange for housing and food plus a little spending cash.

Needless to say i don't think she appreciated what all i did for her.She has never had so much running/useable equipment there before since i was there.Oh well least it made myself feel better that i helped someone in need and put my own needs to the side for awhile lol.

Shes making a trip up to NJ and drops me off along the way.I'm walking down some back roads and these 2 drunk chicks offer me a ride to the local truck stop.So i said sure why not.Sat there for that day and actually got a ride to where Circles is located along with PA/VA boarder.I forget exactly what area it was.But it was a pain in the ass to find where he was at lol.

I end up getting $100 for the farm work for a month of labor.So i figure fuck it why not just piss it away on beer and have a good time with some good family.Me and circles and his father along with other friends of both of em get drunk for a few days.Then i get booted out after 4 days just randomly lol.I get dropped off by circles mom in Lancaster PA.I was told the local mission will help me out.Turns out they won't touch me since im out of state.Oh i see where this is going lol.I spend a few days bumming around lancaster figuring store locations and hang spots out.

Then i get a call from Circles telling me to take Amtrak to Phili.So i figure why the hell not if thats the place to be then so be it.Spend my last $15 on a ticket and enjoy the hell out of that ride and take advantage of the free wifi.Get off at my stop and ask the locals where the kids hang out.I actually run into a couple along my way to i think 2nd street where all the shops are at.Nothing solid comes through for the day i was there.

So im walking along at 2 am just lookin for a spot to crash for tonight and ill try again tomorrow.Run into another kid who tells me if it wasn't for his job he would ride out with me.Yago i think was his name.Real cool kid.So i crash out for the night.And head back up to 2nd st and im just sitting at the overpass to the ocean where that battleship is at.And this kid with his dog and gear are walking up towards me LOL.Talk about being in the right place at the right time.

Turns out this kid has been traveling for a little bit.Kids name is Chris and he has a bulldog name Sputnik.Pretty cool dog for a pit.I ask em if he has ever rode the rails.And he hasn't.So i figure aww hell ill introduce em into it.We walk out to the hop out spot that is a nice day walk.Wait for night time then start calling things in.1st night a gondolla roles up and with a grainer with a hole in the center.I call it in and its going where we wanted to go.But it doesn't stop long enough.

So we wait till the next day.And the same deal.Expect Chris goes up and down this one train that has been sitting there for a few hrs.And says he ran into Hobojim and Rustyrail.2 old time hobo's LOL.I'm shocked and amazed to meet such legends lol.And this scumfuck train rider that i forget what his damn name is.But that kid is a real piece of work.He ends up being one of the cause's for us getting pulled off this boxcar.

A damn worker hears him getting all loud and sees the door on the left side is open.And he walks up to the door and hears him yelling shit then waves to the worker.Oh joy now we are for sure caught due to this dip shit named Jeffery haha.

Anyway Hobo says if we slow down for this intersection light then that means we are getting pulled off.And just as soon as he says that the flashlights come on lol.Perfect damn timing lol.The cops thought it was cool as shit at what we were doing.And frankly didn't care and wanted to watch us get back on lol.The bull shows up 20 miles from where we hopped out.Turns out to be the kindest coolest bull i have ever met.

Tells us to be safe and be smart about it.And if it wasn't for us he wouldn't have a job.Also says well i can't stop you all from hopping out from the same spot and getting back on.Just be safe about it.

We end up walking 72 blocks back to the hop out spot.Really nice walk lol.But least we crashed after we got pulled off.Chris ends up getting drunk with Jeffery and pass's out when it turns night.So me and hobo along with rusty are up and awake and just waiting for out train to come.And around 2 am it rolls up and stops expect this time it doesn't air up till later tomorrow.So we are sitting in that damn gondola all night long.We sure as FUCK are NOT missing this ride.And we wake up and its raining at this point.And is setting in.So we break the tarps out and make a lean to.

And we are still sitting there till about 10 am it airs up!=D.And both jeff and chris are still passed the fuck out.So good thinking LOL.No way we are getting pulled off from that idiot kid jeff.Shame Chris didn't make it.I wanted em to travel with us.But i guess like any other young kid his priority's lay in getting fucked up rather then riding.

Anyway we end up getting to Baltimore Maryland.At about 4-5 PM.And just hop off and go up to the local 7 eleven then find a nice chill spot thats near the tracks.Kick back and relax.The next day i go out and fly a sign make about $25 in 30 mins or so.I'm shocked at how giving others are today and still can't get over the $$ i have made along this run.Get me a decent meal and just chill out at burger king enjoying the free drinks lol.

It starts to rain so we get under the damn bridge shit settles in for a few hrs.We wait it out then make our way to the hop out spot that jeff knows.He somehow got on the garbage train and we ran into em while we were sleeping.Totally random as shit.Says Chris didn't make it and didn't kick him his gear down.As if he had anything of value lol.Chris's phone is missing yadda yadda.Anyway we make it to the spot and purchase a nice space bag for a change of pace.We all end up passing out.Then we wake up around 3-4 am and wouldn't you know it.A train has showed up and is going South.So we find another Gondola.Call it in and its going where we thought it was.

I think at this point is where we have the most issues in this trip.And that was Virginia.We end up getting off in Richmond.So we find where the trains stop and crew change.We end up running into one kid who tells us about the Y point where trains side just outside the yard.We camp out near the Y for a night or 2.Nothing really stops it all creeps along.I am not fucking with shit that is moving.

The other spot was near a national park where csx crew changes.We end up going up there when something stops along with high rail bridge.We end up walking down the bridge which is like 40 ft up in the air.Risky as fuck.But it does have a floor in the center.But you can see the road/water under it.So that freaked us all out.But we popped a box and got on it.Didn't have the time to call it in as it was a quick stop for clearance.We end up going to the middle of nowhere.THEN the damn thing breaks air and drops a car off then wouldn't you know it ends up going back to the YARD LOL.

So we take this as a omen telling us that the place to get out of is here at the Y.But we have already done that route.We end up camping again at the Y.

We end up having to go kamikaze style on the yard the next night.And its raining off and on as we are waiting in a shed.A train rolls up around 5am so we call it in.And its going to Rocky mount i think north Carolina.So hobo pops a box open.And it is near the end of the string.Sooo we prepare ourselfs for the ride of a life time beating LOL.

We end up getting a boxcar where the brake on the door is pretty damn weak.Each time the train would tighten up the slack the door would jump about 6 inches.And thru out the whole ride we had to do this every 30 mins to a hr.Overall it was the most stressful ride and tiring as hell.We end up getting off in Rocky mount.Then we take a bus to Durham i think it was.We end up hopping out from the NS yard in Roanoke.Which is ALL IM's and they do stop along for a quick CC.Find a 53 with a porch and me and rusty find a 48 with a porch.

The other yard we got off in was Linwood.Which was a utter damn nightmare in its own right.I think that was how we got to Roanoke.We end up having to cut a path thru thick woods with brahers everywhere and we get into the departure yard.Find a grainier with a high wall.With a freddy.So we just ride that out to Roanoke.This is where the cops love us <3.We get off the grainier and slide down the hill and instantly 2 cop cars roll up LOL.Did you guys just get off that train?Yeahhh.Well thats illegal.Let us run your id's.Okay lol.They find nothing and let us go with a warning.

Then we book it down to the local Arbys since they throw everything away.We end up not getting anything but the papa johns across the way is throwing crap out.Score a pizza and bread sticks.This will hold me over for a little bit.End up crashing around that area.Till it rains then we move to the mattress shop.Where someone reports us in LOL.Just to keep out of the damn rain.Same cops and again another warning.So we say fuck it lets go to the park and crash in the bush's.We do that till day light breaks.

Then we get another id check for 'camping without a permit'.Lol.I love citys so much the harassment is just great.We end up going to Norfolk Ave where NS has a walk thru history thing on trains.Even has a cross light you can operate along with horns.Pretty bad ass.

Then we make our way to the yard.This being a high traffic area we are gonna have to be on our game.But prior to this my birthday comes up and we decide to say the hell with catching out and just have a party and enjoy some damn good food.And get plastered off my ass lol.

Wake up the next day and go down to the creek and wash up then up to the store to get some more food.Wait to see what goes on at the yard during the day.Nothing but IM's and Coal.Oh well it'll have to do.We end up catching a IM at night and it ends up going to Blue field which i forget where the hell that is at.

We spend a few days waiting on the only W bound track and nothing is going thru it besides coal and its going back to Roanoke.So we take the local bus to walmart.Fly our signs get alot of awesome food people dropped off.Plus $40 for a few hrs of flyin.Pretty damn awesome for a day.I never been so full along any trip lol.And good food too!=D.

End up meeting a young couple that are super Christians and they end up getting me some boots that they had sitting around.PRetty nice kids.And buy me a sweater since it was getting cold up there.One thing is annoying being in the hills is the dew and temperature drop is insane.

Rusty ends up taking greyhound from here to Chattanooga.I forgot to mention that i picked up a stray dog in Blue field.That i took to Chattanooga then gave her away.But me and hobo are walking along the hwy just trying to get to Bristol TN.We get picked up about 14 miles into the hike.And this guy drops us off right at the hop spot.Pretty bad ass id say lol.

We end up popping a box going to Chatta.It ends up stopping in Knoxville.So we get off it and resupply then rest up during the day.Waiting for night time.We run into the yard getting over to what we thought was the departure yard.It ends up not being it.So we run back out.Then up to the local gas station.And wouldn't you know it Mouth ends up calling hobo and tells em he has a connection with a worker there.That helps kids catch out.This shit is funny as fuck still to me.I have heard of this before but never bought it for a second LOL.

Anyway it ends up working out.He rolls up in his car and says don't go on the rail property thats illegal then says ill brb and ill get a NS truck.LOL for sure this guy isn't serious lol.Tells us to wait.And low and behold after worker change he comes up to us.We load our gear up.And he drops us off right at a box heading for Chatta.This is fucking awesome lol.

We sit back and enjoy the last ride.The last ride i have taken since being home here.We end up getting off at the yard and a worker spots us as we are getting off RR property.And he isn't friendly about it lol.Doesn't wave back to us like other workers.So we figure ehh we better get the fuck out of here as he prolly called the bull.

We are walking along Cherokee ave and the bull rolls up and runs our id's.Turns out this same bull pulled hobo off 2 yrs ago and hobo has been hopping out and on his trains for 5 yrs from that spot LOL.So he has a real personal vendetta with hobo.Says to em what is it gonna take for us to get you off from riding our rails.Hobo says nothing lol.Wise man.Gives me the beans that if it wasn't for our dogs id be going to jail too LOL.Wtf im not even in the database.

This is where things get funny as shit to both of us lol.Bull asks me for my CC guide.And i say well its on my phone.WHAT!?! How did you do that? LOL.Dude its easy to find lol.And hobo tells em how we do what we do.Really just us maps on our smartphones and look for the ladders and dumpsters along with signal lights.And there you have it lol.

And hobo tells em how we call into NS/CSX to see where the cars are going.At this point i can tell this guy is just getting pissed off LOL.Turns out hobo has a warrant in Kentucky that is 5 yrs old.They end up extraditing him for his warrant.I end up with Pepper his dog and his gear.I end up stashing his gear and taking his dog to rusty.Then i spend a week in Chatta just hangin out with rusty and the dogs along with a young homeless couple.

We run into 2 scum fuck characters under the bridge by hooters.Real pieces of work lol.End up getting in a argument and packing our stuff out then getting a hotel room.At this point im so burned out on seeing citys and missing the country side that i just end up calling home and getting a bus ticket out of this dive of a place.

So there you have it.In a bundle i have grown to call this tour the east coast hell tour.It was full of ups and downs and wtf's.

Enjoy the read.I have posted photo's in an album but it doesn't seem to be showing up here.I dunno what the deal is.Plenty of pics to look at though.

Gonna take some time off for a bit.And head west to Colorado Springs.I hear its the place to be.
.

Later
Chris


----------



## Tude (Sep 21, 2012)

Great ride/great story!!! Glad everything turned out ok!


----------



## wizehop (Sep 21, 2012)

Shit dude, break! you should be publishing this ahahah how long did it take yo uto type what you have so far?


----------



## Tude (Sep 21, 2012)

wizehop said:


> Shit dude, break! you should be publishing this ahahah how long did it take yo uto type what you have so far?


 

 I had a beer, broke to the fridge for beer #2


----------



## railroadron (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Chris..cool story and glad you enjoyed yourself and rode safely. Not trying to be a dick but in the future please never discuss with any authority figure our methods and tricks for riding. Never admit to anyone we have knowledge of numbers we call trains in. I know they may already know but there s no point in rubbing it in their faces. Its best to not piss the bull off and actually make him think you re just as dumb as he is. What crew change guide??? hint hint. Anyway I like the story and hope to read more from ya. Happy and safe travels


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol that was hobo rubbing it in the bulls face.That bull that popped us was a total dick.You could tell he had personal beef with hobo though lol.Its like damn he must be a shitty bull if he has gotten out of his yard 5 times in the past and not getting caught lol.

I was surprised he didn't know about the numbers.But he was a young gun.I do think every bull has a copy of the cc or knows of the spots..Due to everyone tagging shit everywhere near a hop out and garbage everywhere.

Yeah it took me about a hr to type this story up.But i wanted to share it as everyone seems to enjoy them.So im glad i made yall's time worth my while lol.

Next trip im just gonna hitch around.Seems much easier being solo and you cover more ground often then riding the rails imo.But the views from the rails are always priceless.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 21, 2012)

Bl3wbyyou said:


> ..Due to everyone tagging shit everywhere near a hop out and garbage everywhere.


 

That and well they know where the trains stop so really they dont even need a CCG

Gotta love those tags though..too bad they clean em in some places


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah i seen some really old school tags from 1972 in Knoxville.Pretty amazing to find stuff like that.And to be honest during this whole trip we never really used the ccg.Just look at the maps on your phone and know what to look for is all you really need.

I'm just glad to be back home out in the woods and away from the citys.I truely miss this place so much.Just feels good to be back where i feel at home.


----------



## flubbr (Oct 8, 2012)

Great read, glad you had a good time
I have a couple questions tho as I am a newcomer.
What are cc guides and how do you call trains in to see where they're going. I'm planning on hopping out of indy before the weekend but still have a little bit to learn before I do.

Thanks man


----------



## flubbr (Oct 9, 2012)

disregard my questions yall


----------



## railroadron (Oct 9, 2012)

Ahhhh!! first you must follow heart and overcome your fears young padiwan. Fear leads to chicken poop! And chicken poop very stinky and make you homebum..homebums lead to the darkside.....


----------

